# Amblypigid Surprise!



## JesseD (Jan 12, 2006)

Well it's been a month that I've had these and I never thought I would be seeing this now. It took me by surprise, but luckily I managed to snap some shots. This is my female Damon variegatus molting. Enjoy!


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW!!!   Totally amazing molt photos!  That is a beauty, no doubt about it! :clap:


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 13, 2006)

hello!
fantastic fotos!!!! 
i also saw a beautilful color by my heterophyrnus giganteus, they were completly green and some minuts later blue... after 4-5hours they got their "normal" color back  amazing!! 
i will take some fotos next time,when i see it.


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 13, 2006)

wow that shade of green is beautiful. Like a type of jade or emerald. Nice.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 13, 2006)

whats the siizeee? before and after!? verryy nice pics dude!


----------



## JesseD (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry man. I never took pictures of my female before she molted. My male is similar in size and there is pic in this thread of him with my finger next to it. My female does appear slightly larger than before. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=58723


----------



## Bungholio (Jan 14, 2006)

Hell thats amazing!   Thanks for the great photos! :clap: :clap:


----------



## moricollins (Jan 14, 2006)

Very nice, now you need to get them matured and mated


----------



## JesseD (Jan 14, 2006)

They already bred last year. Although I don't know how successful the previous owner was, but I'm sure they're doing great with me so far. We'll see what the coming months have to bring and maybe I'll have young amblypigids available in Canada!!!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hehe, i have the baby of the pair and its the cutest thing ever . Jesse, you're so %$/%"/$ lucky you've actually witnessed this!!!! Great pics too!!!! Good luck with them, i'm working on growing the baby, maybe i'll take some pics soon . 

 phil.


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 17, 2006)

Never seen those guys moult before, really impressive pictures


----------

